# Label Cast.....



## rd_ab_penman (Feb 19, 2021)

*Customer Chinook Salmon and Cobia (AKA Black Salmon) on Sierra series tubes ready to cast 
using Alumilite Clear Slow resin. 
Images on both sides so works for either right or left hand writer.

Les*


----------

